# Funny Faces!



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I was posting these pics for a themed thread on funny faces on another dog forum, and they were so cute I thought I would post them here too:

I call this grandpa face:









Raisin's Lazy eye loll:









Mid shake:









So happy:









Sticking out his tongue:


















Evil pug:


















Snow bully:


















Who was outside eating poopies? Certainly not Raisin:


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Aww, they are so priceless! Very adorable dogs.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how cute I have some good ones too 



















Worried about losing his ball lol


















Cross eyed boy lol




























The sad play with me face 










And the smile


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol Those are some great faces!









Not necessarily a funny face, but Waren is about to get his face chomped on by Jackamo lol. 








Francis challenging Mae









*Slim tells a joke*








*Nevaeh thanks it hilarious!*









AAHHHHH!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

HAHAHA 
I actually laughed at this thread.
So cute. I should get mine up but I'm too lazy lol


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

ETA - re OP, EBs make the BEST facial expressions!!!

Funny shots! Here are a couple sillies of the Ruby.




























bobble head


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We're hijackin your thread FloorCandy


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> We're hijackin your thread FloorCandy


I love all the pics!


----------

